# Need Dental ? answered



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am interviewing a new vet about his dental customs so wondering what kind of "gas" and other pre-medication your vet uses for the dentals. I understand that often before gas, in the US, some sort of tranquilizer is used? Be as specific as possible please. TIA


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry can't help. Good luck.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Isoflurane, sold under the trade name Forane among others, is a general anesthetic. It can be used to start or maintain anesthesia. Often another medication, however, is used to start anesthesia due to airway irritation with isoflurane. It is used by inhalation."

This is what I found on the web & think it is the kind of gas one vet used on Lisi that worked well a few yrs. ago in the US. You may remember that a year ago NOV. both pups came home peeing blood, Lisi w/UTI & Kitzi w/kidney issues---we don't want that to happen again. It is not the samvet whom we have been using since that time that currently serves us. That vet is no longer practicing "Gott sei Dank!"


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm looking at Robby's last cleaning bill. The anesthetic used is listed as BAA/Telazol/Aerrane-K. It used to list halothane if I remember correctly, so this may be some new combination anesthetic. I think the K stands for Ketamine. Perhaps he went with something new due to his advanced age. Google that and see what it says. He was 16 years, one month and 25 days when this cleaning was done. He's over 17 now and he'll need another cleaning in April. Or at least I'm sure he will. Really, there's no choice in my dogs case. If it isn't done, he'll need extractions. Under anesthesia anyways. I also have to give him pulse therapy with Clindamycin the first 5 days of every month. So that would be tomorrow. It lists no pre-aesthetic although there is a bill for subcutaneous fluids and another for pre-anesthetic profile. That could include a pre-anesthetic, I'm not sure.
All I know for sure is that in my dogs case it must be done. And these is always a risk involved with any anesthetic no matter what they use. He is monitored constantly during the procedure and has always come home with no problems other than grogginess. Sorry I couldn't be more specific. The risk is small but it's there. And antibiotics are always given during and after for about 10 days. I think the key is to find the right vet. I trust mine and he's cared for Robby since 2001. They always call me as soon as he comes out of the anesthetic. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I know in the past a few members have recommended gas (nitrous oxide) for dentals. However, I can only share what Snowball's specialists have explained to me why gas (nitrous oxide) is no longer used by the majority of vets/dentists. 

Although in the past, nitrous oxide had been used sometimes to sedate dogs during dentals, again, it no longer is recommended by the majority of veterinary dental specialists. Apparently, nitrous oxide can be risky because it can cause a dog's blood pressure to drop suddenly ...and so low that the dog dies. And, because so many of these deaths have occurred with nitrous oxide because of the BP issue ... most veterinary schools and the majority of veterinary practices no longer recommend it. Again, I am just sharing what Snowball's cardiologist, dentist, and Krisi (his vet) have explained to me why they no longer recommend it. Snowball's dentist has patients that fly in from all over the world to see him. I trust him 100%. Snowball is a cardiac patient ... and, yet went through dental surgery and was under anesthesia for over an hour and a half ... and, without any problems afterwards. I've written more in depth about a lot of Snowball's dental on another thread (with pictures of his dentist)

But, Sandi ... I cannot tell you what is best for Kitzi and Lisi. I can only recommend it's best if you can find a dentist, who has a vet anesthesiologist, working with the doctor who is doing the actual dental work, so that you can be assured your fluff baby is being monitored in the best and safest way possible while under anesthesia. Like with humans, it's the anesthesiologist's job, along with the doctor, to determine what kind and how much anesthesia is best and safest for your fluff's medical history. 

You might have to pay more for a more experienced dentist ... but, I believe it's well worth it. Dental work is not cheap ... and, especially if there are extractions. 

Good luck and I wish you only the best with your choice of a dental doctor for Kitzi and Lisi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My dentist is expensive, but that is ok for me--- I am not wealthy, and am by nature a frugalist, I spend any extra on my babies---Dwt. is backing me always on this! The problem today is finding someone knowledgable, who listens, who is current on meds etc, who is willing to work w/us. I have done hours of research, over thought everything possible, read research journals, and still not sure which route to take. I am asking God now to go before me so that I do the very best I can for L & K! I have medical knowledge, but that is always limited & often biased, so I can only pray for wisdom in which route to take. I am presently doing interviews which I hope will benefit my babies. God help me!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> My dentist is expensive, but that is ok for me--- I am not wealthy, and am by nature a frugalist, I spend any extra on my babies---Dwt. is backing me always on this! The problem today is finding someone knowledgable, who listens, who is current on meds etc, who is willing to work w/us. I have done hours of research, over thought everything possible, read research journals, and still not sure which route to take. I am asking God now to go before me so that I do the very best I can for L & K! I have medical knowledge, but that is always limited & often biased, so I can only pray for wisdom in which route to take. I am presently doing interviews which I hope will benefit my babies. God help me!


Sandi, I don't know how many times I have counted my blessings for Snowball's medical team. All of Snowball's specialists and the 24 hour Emergency Care Center are located in the same building. I provided the link below so you can get an idea what it looks like. So, when Snowball had his dental and stone surgery ... his cardiologist vet's office was right down the hall. Snowball's ophthalmologist is in the same building, too.

When Snowball was a puppy and before he came home ... I interviewed several vet offices. Yes, it took time ... but, I am so glad I did because it was worth it in the end. I visited a couple of vet offices that looked beautiful ... but, what I zeroed in on first, was the reception area .. where I asked a lot of questions of both the staff and office manager. Leesburg Veterinary Hospital was the one that drew me back three or four times ... they impressed me the most. Everyone was so warm and welcoming with my many questions. Dr. Krisi was Snowball's first vet. Over the years, and as Krisi entered into her own private veterinary practice of both traditional and holistic medicine ... we have been blessed to still have her as Snowball's primary care doctor (and, his Godmother). We were introduced to the LifeCenter when Snowball needed specialized care. Leesburg Veterinary Hospital and The Life Center work very closely together ... as the Life Center does with other veterinary hospitals, too. So, again, I realize and appreciate how blessed I am for the medical care Snowball receives. One does not have to be wealthy to receive medical care with these wonderful doctors. But, for anyone thinking about getting a puppy ... my first advice would be to make sure one puts enough money aside for medical expenses. Of course, medical insurance is best and does help cover many major expenses. 

Sandi, I know you are doing your very best to find the best care for Kitzi and Lisi. And, I realize you might live in a location where it is more difficult to find doctors close by. The LifeCenter is only about ten miles from home ... although when a pet is sick, a ten or fifteen minute ride can seem like an eternity. 

If you get in a bind, I don't mind asking Krisi or TheLifeCenter if they have any recommendations for your area. I know it's been more difficult for you because your family travels so much back and forth, too. 

Life Centre Veterinary Emergency & Specialty Care The


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa have both been to a veterinary dentist - one of only I think 2 in the Chicago area. In fact, Tessa sees Dr. Juriga again on April 9.

He does use a pre-anesthesia sedative - I believe it was a very small dose of morphine - to calm them before administering the isoflurane gas. In my first meeting with him, he explained in great detail why he felt iso was the best choice, but I'll be darned if I can remember what he said. Something about they go under quickly and then come out of it quickly and it's easier to adjust to stabilize their vital signs while they're under.

He also uses a circulating warm air blanket instead of any sort of water bottle because its safer and more effective at maintaining body temperature. 

Dr. Juriga also allowed me to stay with them after the sedative until he was ready to start anesthesia and brought me into a room with them so I could hold them while they were in recovery. Love that place!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My two do not do well under anesthesia is why my vet just masks them.Under anesthesia they are out all day and the last, only time Sissy had it for dental it was the next morning before she came around. I was almost ready to call the vet when I got her to lick some food off my finger. On gas they are up and normal within minutes after the dental. Since they both have MVD this probably has alot to do with their intolerance to anesthesia.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Sweetness and Tessa have both been to a veterinary dentist - one of only I think 2 in the Chicago area. In fact, Tessa sees Dr. Juriga again on April 9.
> 
> He does use a pre-anesthesia sedative - I believe it was a very small dose of morphine - to calm them before administering the isoflurane gas. In my first meeting with him, he explained in great detail why he felt iso was the best choice, but I'll be darned if I can remember what he said. Something about they go under quickly and then come out of it quickly and it's easier to adjust to stabilize their vital signs while they're under.
> 
> ...


Sugarplum has MVD and she saw Dr. Juriga. He is amazing ! She did so great. Cannot reccomend him enough !


----------



## Cinderb (11 mo ago)

edelweiss said:


> I am interviewing a new vet about his dental customs so wondering what kind of "gas" and other pre-medication your vet uses for the dentals. I understand that often before gas, in the US, some sort of tranquilizer is used? Be as specific as possible please. TIA


My vet uses propfenol or however it's spelled.


----------

